# unbekannte Belastungen auf Kreditkarten-Abrechnung!?!



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo allerseits

Mit Staunen habe ich gestern die Abrechnung meiner Kreditkarte überprüft, eine ganze Liste von Belastungen drauf waren, die ich nie getätigt habe.

Wie sich im Nachhinein rausstellte, waren diese Belastungen schon in der Juni-Abrechnung drauf. Nur habe ich diese leider nicht angeschaut   

Folgende Sachen standen da drauf:
CCBill.com
CNP* Ticketsclub.com
Streamline Hosting, Pleasantgrove
Flashpay CNP* Ivirtuald, Olongapo City
WWW LLC Samarin Com, Minnetonka
VTL Cofindus EST
Billing Direct and Web, Auburn
Igormania Inc, Tampa
Global-Paycard.com, global-pay.ag


Ich habe die Karte nun sperren lassen.
Ich frage mich nun, wie es zu diesen Belastungen kommen konnte. Ich habe meine CC-Daten immer nur über verschlüsselte Verbindungen übermittelt und auch immer nur bei seriösen Anbietern wie amazon.de, ex-libris.ch. 
Also NIE irgendwelche Sexseiten oder so.


Das einzige was wäre, ist dass ich einmal bei amazon.de ein vielleicht zu einfaches Passwort gewählt habe, dort kann man ja die CC-Daten speichern. Nun habe ich das geändert und auch die CC-Daten gelöscht.

Aber ich frage mich immer noch, wie es dazu kommen konnte?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruss
Bernd


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2005)

bz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich frage mich immer noch, wie es dazu kommen konnte?



Irgendwer hat Deine Daten einfach abgephisht. Das hat eher unwahrscheinlich was mit eigenen Transaktionen von Dir zu tun, als dass irgendwo auf dieser Welt ein schwarzes Schaf sitzt und munter unberechtigter Weise die Daten Dritter verwendet.
Womöglich bist Du aber auch einer der Betroffenen (falls Eurocard-Nutzer), deren Daten neulich bei dem verwaltenden Unternehmen in den USA geklaut wurden und die nun z. B. von der Ukraine aus im Internet angeboten werden.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo Reducal

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ou... Dann hat mich jetzt wohl mein Urlaub in den USA vom August 2004 eingeholt. Ich hatte damals ein paar mal mit der Kreditkarte dort gezahlt, auch für's surfen in Internet-Surfstationen.

EuroCard ist ja das gleiche wie MasterCard oder? Wird zumindest immer in einem angegeben.

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## stieglitz (29 Juli 2005)

@Bernd

Da war das schon mal Thema:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10675

Ich würde mich mal mit meiner Bank bzw. Kreditkartenorganisation in Verbindung setzen. Vielleicht ist da ja noch was zu machen.

Eurocard und Mastercard sind das selbe, meines Wissens heissen die jetzt nur noch Mastercard.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2005)

bz schrieb:
			
		

> EuroCard ist ja das gleiche wie MasterCard?


Ja. Das Gute daran ist die Freizügigkeit darin - eben auch für den Kontoinhaber: Widerspruch gegen die Buchung, Missbrauchsverdacht erklären, neue Karte beantragen. Kostet den Kontoinhaber lediglich die Ausstellung der "neuen" und geschädigt ist der Ladenbesitzer oder das Internetportal, wo mit der Karte bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Das ist ja ein tolles Forum, wirklich!   

Wie gesagt, ich habe die Karte schon gestern Abend sperren lassen und werde nun schriftlich gegen die Abrechnung einsprechen.

Mal sehn, ob da noch was zu holen ist...  :roll: 

Glücklicherweise waren die Belastungen nicht so hoch: Total rund 590 CHF (ca. 390 €).
Also wenig ist das ja auch nicht, und ärgerlich auf jeden Fall. Aber immer noch besser als glatt 3'000 CHF, da wäre dann auch die Kartenlimite.

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

*Geld zurück bekommen *

Hallo allerseits

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich wieder...

Nachdem mir der Betrag von den missbräuchlichen Belastungen provisorisch gutgeschrieben wurde, habe ich letzte Woche den Bescheid bekommen, dass die Nachforschungen abgeschlossen sind und die Gutschrift definitiv ist   

Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe!

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2005)

Gern geschehen!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2008)

*AW: unbekannte Belastungen auf Kreditkarten-Abrechnung!?!*

- also ich dachte das passiert mir nicht !

Habe heute auch von der IGORMANIA  Tampa USA gleich 2 x 25,00 Eur 
abgebucht bekommen !

Habe sofort meine VISA Karte sperren lassen und eine neue Karte
angefordert .


----------



## daveddddd (26 August 2008)

*AW: unbekannte Belastungen auf Kreditkarten-Abrechnung!?!*

ISt mir leider eben auch passiert, was heißt eben?

Also im Juni gab es drei Posten jeweils 2x 0,65€ und 1x 1€, oder so. 
Im Juli waren es die gleichen aber diesmal insgesamt fast 50€. 
Und eben stelle Ich fest das am 23.08. - dabei habe Ich diesen Monat
die KK nicht verwendet - das ca. 60€ von dengleichen Posten
abgebucht wurden. 

Was für ein Sch*** Ich bin eigentlich sehr sicher, 100% Sicherheit gibt es 
nicht - aber na ja, habe die KK sofort sperren lassen. Werde morgen mal
bei der Sparkasse vorbeischauen, was Ich jetzt machen kann/soll und
wann Ich eine Karte ausgestellt bekomme. 

Werde jetzt was KK angeht nur noch bei Amazon, wenn überhaupt damit
zahlen. 

Ist irgendwo ärgerlich, werde natürlich auch fragen ob die 60EUR weg sind, 
oder die das irgendwie zurückholen können. 

LG,

Dave.

PS. Anbei meine Frage, ob Ihr auch Abbuchungen mit namen wie
RIDERS, DBUCKS, AVNTWK, VIDPASS, oder ähnliche hattet? 
Würde mich interessieren, ob noch mehr Leute davon betroffen sind, 
vielleicht könnte mir jemand sagen wer sich hinter den Namen verbirgt.
Es war auch immer folgende Nummer angefügt: 18009341875


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: unbekannte Belastungen auf Kreditkarten-Abrechnung!?!*

Mein Konto wurde gleich von drei mit unbekannten belastet und zwar AMNETW AVNTWK und FTVIEW also aufpassen


----------



## ShareNoEvil (5 September 2008)

*AW: unbekannte Belastungen auf Kreditkarten-Abrechnung!?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mein Konto wurde gleich von drei mit unbekannten belastet und zwar AMNETW AVNTWK und FTVIEW also aufpassen



AVNTWK, die wählen gute Abkürzungen, da denke Ich zuerst
and AntiVirusNeTWorK. 

Ich habe jetzt eine Auflistung der betreffenden Umsätze
vom Kartenservice erhalten, wo Ich nochmal ankreuzen soll, 
welche Umsätze dies genau waren.

@Unregistiert: War dass bei Ihnen viel?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2008)

*AW: unbekannte Belastungen auf Kreditkarten-Abrechnung!?!*



daveddddd schrieb:


> PS. Anbei meine Frage, ob Ihr auch Abbuchungen mit namen wie
> RIDERS, DBUCKS, AVNTWK, VIDPASS, oder ähnliche hattet?
> Würde mich interessieren, ob noch mehr Leute davon betroffen sind,
> vielleicht könnte mir jemand sagen wer sich hinter den Namen verbirgt.
> Es war auch immer folgende Nummer angefügt: 18009341875



ich habe meine "ermittlungsergebnisse" dazu auf [noparse]http://quaroni.npage.de/[/noparse] abgelegt.


----------



## daveeee (20 September 2008)

*AW: unbekannte Belastungen auf Kreditkarten-Abrechnung!?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe meine "ermittlungsergebnisse" dazu auf [noparse]http://quaroni.npage.de/[/noparse] abgelegt.



Danke, werde gleich mal schauen, mein Kartenservice hat mir 
mitgeteilt mich dahingehen auf dem laufenden zu halten. Die
alte Nummer ist jetzt erstmal gesperrt, das ist das allerwichtigste.

Greetz,

Dave.


----------



## Unregistriert22 (20 September 2008)

*AW: unbekannte Belastungen auf Kreditkarten-Abrechnung!?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe meine "ermittlungsergebnisse" dazu auf [noparse]http://quaroni.npage.de/[/noparse] abgelegt.



Wie kann Ich sicher sein, dass die Eingaben die auf dieser Seite
erfolgen, nicht abgegriffen werden? Ich trotzdem mal gesucht,
die Kartennummer ist ja bereits gesperrt.


----------

